# ambulance accident



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

Regional Ambualnce, a transport company, had a rig involved in a  major MVA.  Apparently, the driver hit a parked truck on the side of the road.

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080414/NEWS03/804140383

The EMT in the passanger seat was airlifted out.  No patient was on board.


----------



## oneluv79 (Apr 14, 2008)

*So....*

Were they just in there playing around in the ambulance, why so fast in a parking lot w/ NO 911 call to go to... Well I hope things turn out for the best.... Still very sad...

oneluv79


----------



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

It wasn't a parking lot.  It was a major road.  I have more info now.  They were on this road by dunkin donughts, across the street.  Many truckers park their truck in the shoulder and run across the street for coffee at DD. 

Apparently the driver was playing with his ipod while driving and side swipped a parked truck in the shoulder.  The EMT in the passanger seat had her R arm amputated and bilateral femur fractures. She may not make it.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 14, 2008)

Completely unnecessary. I hate it when people fiddle with gadgets or phones or stuff whilst driving or responding.

I have seen it before that people type messages on their phone whilst responding or driving.

Accidents happen fast and they are deadly. I'm cannot blame the 19y/o driver, I wasn't there, but only an investigation and truth will be able to tell what happened. It won't bring the EMT's normal life back, but it can surely bring something to light to prevent this from happening again.

sad...


----------



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

I know the driver.  Somehow I am not surprised.


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 14, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Apparently the driver was playing with his ipod while driving and side swipped a parked truck in the shoulder.  The EMT in the passanger seat had her R arm amputated and bilateral femur fractures. She may not make it.



Just a matter of interest. Is it normal for a driver of an ambulance to 
be using an I-pod while driving?
If that was the case with this incident, that doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
What say dispatch is trying to reach you on the RT or another emergency vehicle was trying to get past?
Not to mention the mere fact of distracting the driver, from paying full attention to the road and other traffic.
I do feel sorry for him though, as he now has to live with the fact that his partner has lost her arm and her career.

Enjoynz


----------



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

I feel bad for him too.  

I wouldn't say it normal to have an ipod while driving BUT it was set up to play over the ambulance's FM/AM radio.  Not really much of a problem in hearing dispatch unless one listen's to the FM/AM radio very loudly.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

*better picture*

http://cmsimg.thejournalnews.com/ap...Ref=AR&Profile=1019&MaxW=550&MaxH=650&title=0

The passanger side door is on the back of the truck it hit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 14, 2008)

Moved to EMS News...

And my thoughts and prayers go out to everyone involved.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 14, 2008)

I can not believe some of the comments that are being posted on that news site.  It seems like former employees and disgruntled EMT(P)s are taking advantage of a very tragic situation to express their opinions about whatever comes to mind.   

Two young lives will be changed forever.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2008)

You know, I almost wonder how fast these types of accidents would decrease if every time a story popped up ambulance services posted them in a prominent spot in the bay. If this was on a freeway, I wouldn't be talking because it would be hypocritical of myself to do so, but this wasn't a freeway and I never piddle paddled with iPods when I was driving.

Why is it the stupid person who never gets injured (people text messaging while driving, drunk drivers, etc)?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 14, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> I can not believe some of the comments that are being posted on that news site.  It seems like former employees and disgruntled EMT(P)s are taking advantage of a very tragic situation to express their opinions about whatever comes to mind.
> 
> Two young lives will be changed forever.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to them and their families.



The locals are getting restless


----------



## Jon (Apr 15, 2008)

enjoynz said:


> Just a matter of interest. Is it normal for a driver of an ambulance to
> be using an I-pod while driving?
> If that was the case with this incident, that doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
> What say dispatch is trying to reach you on the RT or another emergency vehicle was trying to get past?
> ...


I hope it isn't common to play with iPods while driving.

I kick myself when I find myself trying to text message and drive in my OWN car... and I DON'T do it at work.
In fact, I try to avoid talking on the cell phone while driving an ambulance... I'm in a big, overloaded vehicle with too little breaking power and a high center of gravity.

The accident is a shame... and it sounds like it might have been preventable, if the service had strict policies about distracted driving, and employees HAD to follow them... of course, transport Co's tend to recruit many EMT's who are too young and/or inexperienced to work 911... so who knows.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 15, 2008)

h34r:-_-:unsure::glare::sad:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thoughts.......*

Safety, and always looking out for the public....  My thoughts and prayers to the people that have had their lives changed forever......-_-


----------



## Jango (Apr 15, 2008)

No matter how or why it happened....my thoughts and prayers go to the crew.  I know for certain I will bring this up in my afternoon brief...


----------



## firecoins (Apr 15, 2008)

Jango said:


> No matter how or why it happened....my thoughts and prayers go to the crew.  I know for certain I will bring this up in my afternoon brief...



This is the 2nd of such instances in our "region" of NY state. A few months ago a crew from another transport company had a fatal accident.  In this case both members had been on 24 or 36 hour shifts split up between several agencies each.  The 25 year old medic sleeping on the bench was killed when the 21 year old driver fell asleep and wrapped the wrig around a tree. The driver walked away with minot injuries.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 15, 2008)

Just found both the driver and emt in the Regional accidents both have Cervical spine fracctures.  The driver has a C-3 and the emt has a C-5.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 15, 2008)

I would take that to be a very stable C3 fx for the driver?

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080415/NEWS03/804150410



> The driver of the ambulance was also injured.
> 
> Scott Millar, 19, of Haverstraw is being treated at Westchester Medical Center for a head injury and may be released today, Florida said.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 15, 2008)

He hasn't been released.  He would be on the stable side of things. My understanding is the C-3 fx was found late in the process.  What that means exactly I don't know as this is what I am hearing from Regional employees.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 15, 2008)

Are the employees respecting the patient privacy of their co-workers?   Even if they are not the patient caregivers directly, they do have some obligation to protect their co-workers' rights.  They may be receiving privileged information that is not meant for the general public out of respect for the patients and their families.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 15, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Are the employees respecting the patient privacy of their co-workers?   Even if they are not the patient caregivers directly, they do have some obligation to protect their co-workers' rights.  They may be receiving privileged information that is not meant for the general public out of respect for the patients and their families.



Sorry. Patient privacy is non existant on this one. Its pretty much non existant on all ems related medical issues.  Everyone knows the victims. Kind of hard to keep privacy in such cases.

Police gave out names once families were notified and the extent of the injuries known at that time to the local media.  

Keep in mind, none of the Regional employees treated any of the victims. They went to the hospital as visitors. They non managers went as friends. Non employees in the EMS community also went as visitors.  Everyone want to know how they are doing.  Word gets around. 

Some were in the elevator in uniform when a the surgeon walked in and on his cellphone and said he had "hack some girl's arm off, some EMT"


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2008)

*EMT is a fighter*

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080416/NEWS03/804160392

a 10-13 fund raiser has been set up to raise funds for their recovery
http://www.rps10-13.com/

a 10-13 is NYC police code for officer need assistance.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2008)

First, my thoughts are with both of the EMTs right now.

Second, it *never* makes sense to post personal information on this site.  When these folks get out of the hospital and google their name, EMTLife will show up at the top of the list, and they will be able to see what you post.  Some of our members find themselves in legal trouble because of what they post online.

Be careful.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2008)

MMiz said:


> First, my thoughts are with both of the EMTs right now.
> 
> Second, it *never* makes sense to post personal information on this site.  When these folks get out of the hospital and google their name, EMTLife will show up at the top of the list, and they will be able to see what you post.  Some of our members find themselves in legal trouble because of what they post online.
> 
> Be careful.


1. their names are not mentioned anywhere n this thread. 

2. The media has published their names.  If you wish to warn Gannett Suburban Newspapers and Cablevision about a possible lawsuit, I will get you contact information.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 17, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Second, it *never* makes sense to post personal information on this site.  When these folks get out of the hospital and google their name, EMTLife will show up at the top of the list, and they will be able to see what you post.  Some of our members find themselves in legal trouble because of what they post online.
> 
> Be careful.



Let me address this further.  

1. I haven't posted anything that i would be ashamed of.  I hope to be involved in raising money for their recovery.  In fact I hope this accident is used as a learning tool to prevent further accidents.

2. Several forums have posted this accident and links to published articles.  Almost all the articles mention the 2 EMTs by name and the extent of the injuries.

3. The Clarkstown Police released the names of the 2 EMTs to the public and Gannett Suburban Papers and Cable Vision published them.  They are the ones who would get sued.   I am fairly certain they wont but if they do, they have nice sized legal depts. ready to go.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2008)

While this is certainly news, and the public has a right to know, some information presented here may not come from information available to the general public via recognized news sources or press releases.

It has happened several times in the past, where somebody comes to the CL's and demands that a post or thread be removed because of these reasons.  This is despite the fact that the information posted here as news is always taken from another source.  We've even been threatened with legal action because we've discussed a news story and the person didn't agree with our discussion.

We're just asking that any information presented in these type of stories only come from published news sources, and not inside information that could get you or us in trouble.


----------



## RWC130 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers are with the Regional EMS crew involved in the
horrible Ambulance Accident.

With all due respect let's NOT Monday morning quarterback the incident
and keep them in our Prayers.

Keep in mind.... It could have been anyone of us here on EMTLife
in that Ambulance.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 17, 2008)

RWC130 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers are with the Regional EMS crew involved in the
> horrible Ambulance Accident.
> 
> With all due respect let's NOT Monday morning quarterback the incident
> ...



While my heart goes out to the injured, we need to be mindful that critique and evaluation of fleet accidents are an integral part of a quality improvement program. Most transport related industries are regulated in some way, EMS is not. If the government will not regulate and improve the industry, we must rely on ourselves to do so. As with improvement of education, many organizations refuse to, thus allowing a continuous unsafe environment. 

Every fleet accident that occurs at my agency is presented at our quarterly meeting and discussed in detail. We review the drive cam footage and identify the human error and hazardous attitudes that are usually the sole causative agent. We do so to correct and PREVENT future incidents.

I completely disagree with your final statement. That would not be me as I would never allow any of my attendants or drivers to be screwing around with an IPod or anything else that would deter their focus while driving. Communication and enforcement of safe practices are key and I personally have zero hesitation implementing both. Bottom line, I'm going home to my family at the end of my shift, no partner will change that because he / she wants to do something unsafe..............................


----------



## firecoins (Apr 17, 2008)

updated info found on emsclosecalls.com reguarding the condition of one of the 2 EMTs



> UPDATE ON REGIONAL EMS EMT - RECEIVED VIA EMAIL
> Thursday, April 17, 2008
> 
> Before reading what I am going to post about the updates regarding ******, I
> ...


I removed the names of those directly involved.  While these names are in the media, they should be left in the media.


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 21, 2008)

For all of those saying things about how the driver was going fast please read:


_{Raymond} Florida {Head of Regional EMS} said he doesn't know what caused the crash and he was leaving the determination up to the police. He said the rig was monitored for speed. He said the electronic monitor indicated the vehicle didn't exceed the speed limit of 45 miles per hour along that section of Route 59.

"I know they were within the speed limit," Florida said. "We're cooperating with the investigation. We will let the professionals with the police determine what happened. Our main concern remains our people."_

Reference here: http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2008804180377

For those starting rumors saying that the driver was playing with an iPod while driving: 

Leave rumors at the door. We're not accident investigation. We should emanate exactly what Ray Florida said, "We will let the professionals with the police determine what happened. Our main concern remains our people"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2008)

Updated info:
More-Surgery--Fundraising-Efforts-for-Injured-NY-EMT


----------



## VentMedic (May 13, 2008)

*Ambulance driver caused crash*

*Cops: Ambulance driver caused crash in which N.Y. EMT lost arm*
By Steve Lieberman 
The Journal News
Copyright 2008 The Journal News

http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...driver-caused-crash-in-which-N-Y-EMT-lost-arm



> WEST NYACK, N.Y. — A Regional EMS ambulance driver caused caused the accident in which he suffered broken bones and his partner lost her right arm, Clarkstown police said today.
> 
> The driver, Scott Millar, 19, of Haverstraw, took his eyes off the road and thought another vehicle was entering his lane, causing him to veer to his right into a flatbed truck parked on the shoulder of Route 59, police said.





> The Clarkstown Accident Investigation Unit found that *"driver inattention" *led to the accident on April 14, Clarkstown Sgt. Harry Baumann said.
> 
> The investigators interviewed Millar, other witnesses and calculated the speed of ambulance and other physical evidence.
> 
> ...


http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...driver-caused-crash-in-which-N-Y-EMT-lost-arm


----------



## firecoins (May 13, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> For those starting rumors saying that the driver was playing with an iPod while driving:



no one said he was speeding.  And your right, it wasn't an ipod.  It was a GPS navigator.  My mistake. 
http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080513/NEWS03/805130368


----------

